# What do you take with you.... On the Ice



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

So, this year my ice fishing gear has grown to almost triple the size...

Last year I had 4 poles, Minnows, Chair, Flasher, Tackle Box, Auger and Tip ups.

That was CAKE to remember... 

Well this year - Better job, more money and better credit.... (i applied for a CC and got one ((like I need another)) But I made it my "Ice Fishing" Card... Anything Ice Fishing goes on it and it must be paid off by you guess it Next Season.

So - This is what I get to drag out on the ice..

Shanty
Auger
4 Poles
6 Tip Ups
Heater
2 Lanterns
4 16.4 OZ Bottles of Fuel
Flasher
Tackle Box
Minnows
Tip Ups
Tackle Bag (HAR HAR)
2 Buckets (Seat and throw everything else in the other)
Grill (On long days on the ice, big boys gotta eat)

and last but not LEAST a frickin huge propane tank.. Just in case I run out of gas while on the lake.

Why you ask am I gonna take the propane tank - Well Harbor Fright has this niffty little tool.

Propane Refiller Kit

It can refill your little bottles of propane right there on the spot... 

Oh, yah I can't forget to pack my dad.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Perchy101........God Bless You....my man. Cause you sure ain't alone on this one.....And the dad thing!!!!!!!! Proves that your "2 thumbs up" in my book.... Have fun and enjoy every minute of it.....PS... Don't forget, I'll keep you up to snuff on the Punderson deal ...... jON sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

You need a SHERPA to tote all that stuff.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Life Vest 7 foot jerking rod and 1 vibe!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Life Vest 7 foot jerking rod and 1 vibe!!


How do you get all those fish back to your truck? YOu only have 2 hands?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

OOps forgot stringer!!


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Not to worry Perchy I pretty much tote all that stuff out too. Good bless collaspable shanty's that you can just pile everything on to.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I tote just enough stuff to stock a serious bait shop. Just for ice fishing season though, I mean you goota draw a line somewhere.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres a random rambling stupid post for my fellow icers..

some ways that I cut down on weight are:

dont use a giant minnow bucket. In the cold they need next to no water, so I use a small round thermos with a screw on lid, change the water once a day and just grab em with my hands.

Go easy on the propane, wear more clothes if you dont have a long sweaty walk to make.

Also, for where I fish. Ditch the tipups. Never caught a fish on one. But ive wasted alot of time trying too when I could have been catching one I can see on the flasher. Think about it. How many times does an eye come in and hit your bait if you never move it. Not often. 

NO FOOD. Ice fishing is WAR and you can't take time to eat in the heat of battle! This is Ohio and we get so few chances to ice fish that I think it should be made mandatory that no meals are allowed to be eaten on the ice until the first two weeks of the season have passed, or the ice thickness exceeds 12 Inches.

Small ice scoop. yeah it takes a bit longer to scoop out your hole but it easily fits in your bucket.

No gaff, unless you are fishing on erie. kneel down and grab em.

No extra vex battery. They never run out in one day unless your battery is bad.

HERES some things you should always have.

ROPE

Ice Picks

HEADLAMP

FLOTATION DEVICE i use a floating cusion from wallyworld, 5 bucks and nice to sit on.

Every rod you own that is under 3 ft long!
for me thats about 7 or 8.

spikes.. If you are one of those people who only use waxworms, like I used to be you are missing out on alot of fish.

2 pair of pliers, in case one goes down the hole. (why are they called a pair of pliers, if you just have half of one it can't really ply anything on its own)

im running out of ideas.... ummmm

Food. always bring as much food as you can! This will keep your mind sharp and alert and keep you functioning at peak performance!!! Something saucey and filling like a can of beans will do. Just heat it up with your extra propane that you need to bring along.

Some garbage bags in case you need to take the browns to the super bowl.

i apologize for all of this

seakitten out.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

But it is all nice and tidy before every trip...easiest way to have a crappy day is bring all the stuff you don't really need and forget the stuff you do!

Small Ponds / Quick Trips

Cabelas rod bag- holds my 4 ice rods, 2 tipups (never use) ice scoop, accessories, bait, and all my ice tackle

auger

Bucket- in bucket goes sonar/gps soft pack and aqua vu and fish at end of day

I can carry this set up easily even with out a sled

All Day Events/Big Lakes/Bitter Cold

Brand new Frabill Trekker DLX is making it's debut...SWEET!
little buddy and 2 tanks and small cooler with snacks and adult beverages

I also needed some new threads so I picked up an Arctic Armor suit...just in case


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

4 small and one 20# tank of propane??? you must be turning that shantie into a sauna!!! i rarely can use up 1 full 16 oz tank a day and thats heat and cooking!! i too carry way too much gear though...never use the tip-ups but always take them...never need spare vex battery but i take it...carry enough jigs and blades to supply team OGF...list goes on and on!!! tried to downsize this year...didnt work real well!! now its 3 5 gallon buckets, shantie and auger..


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> 4 small and one 20# tank of propane??? you must be turning that shantie into a sauna!!! i rarely can use up 1 full 16 oz tank a day and thats heat and cooking!! i too carry way too much gear though...never use the tip-ups but always take them...never need spare vex battery but i take it...carry enough jigs and blades to supply team OGF...list goes on and on!!! tried to downsize this year...didnt work real well!! now its 3 5 gallon buckets, shantie and auger..


2 lanterns and a heater that takes them. So we just have 1 extra... If its a long cold day on the ice (Like tomorrow) I'm sure we will have to do something with it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you run 2 lanturns in daytime???? my shantie has 3 windows and i only carry lanturn if i plan to fish after dark...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A lot more than what we need...If we realy stopped and thought of what we needed out there half of it could stay home..On clear hard ice easy to pull..but with all this snow...Need a horse to pull it..But my list would look like yours..
Auger 
Rods
Tackle
Scoop
Rope
Ice Picks
Heater
Lantern
Etc................Jim....................


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Shappell DX3000
A team wild sled with the following items in it.

A folding chair 
Little Buddy heater
6&#8221; auger
Minnow pail
A Lowrace X96 fish finder, rigged this up myself, works nicely.

One 7 gal. pail 
In the bucket I have.
5 rod and reels
A few tip-ups -- I sometimes use them.
A small plastic box with maybe 50 ice flies /jigs and such.
Two pair of ice cleats
Gerber Multi-pliers
A few pair of ice picks --- I give away maybe 4 or 5 pair of ice picks a year. Think everyone should have a set.

I think the Shappell DX 3000 is getting replaced with one of the hub style ice shelters. I&#8217;m not sure which one yet. My son and I checked out a Clam Hub yesterday at Bass Pro, pretty nice, but I need to look at some others. I have used Shappell shanty&#8217;s for years, and like them. So the Shappell IH 5000 or 6000 Ice House will more than likely be the one.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

along with all that other stuff listed i always bring a couple of empty 1 liter big mouth pepsi bottles with me. you can reseal them nicely. if you enjoy an adult beverage or 6 like myself while fishing, you need to get rid of them too! my "rod tip" fits the big mouth bottles. i hate watching guys pee outside thier shanties...slobs. by the way...12 oz. in doesn't equal 12 oz. out...why is that?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

...a good rule to follow; Whatever you take on the ice should be taken off the ice! 

My second time out this season, I went to Springfield. I saw something on the ice. As I approached it I saw it to be a large propane tank left where I had seen guys fish a day or two before. It was sunken 1/2 and locked solid in the ice.

I try and talk to guys on the ice, ya know the small talk and all. I usually always ask them about this website. Only one person in three years has heard of this site. So they don't get to associate with concerned sportsman chatting about many subjects. In my talks, I try to remind people in a tactful way to clean up after themselves. I believe its my (our) responsibility as outdoorsman. Mother nature needs some help! 

A good, non threating way is to warn them about the game warden hanging around watching with binocs and writing littering tickets as guys were going back to there trucks.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Joshy said:


> NO FOOD. Ice fishing is WAR and you can't take time to eat in the heat of battle! This is Ohio and we get so few chances to ice fish that I think it should be made mandatory that no meals are allowed to be eaten on the ice until the first two weeks of the season have passed, or the ice thickness exceeds 12 Inches.
> 
> 
> Food. always bring as much food as you can! This will keep your mind sharp and alert and keep you functioning at peak performance!!! Something saucey and filling like a can of beans will do. Just heat it up with your extra propane that you need to bring along.
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i feel im one of the more basic ice guys..
Takes 2 buckets normally
3 poles
1 small box of jigs
bait
rope
fishfinder
auger

thats about it, the fish finder takes one bucket, the rest in my clam 6 gallon bucket/seat.

:G


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> Something saucey and filling like a can of beans will do. Just heat it up with your extra propane that you need to bring along.


Rex, remind me to never ice fish within a 100 yard radius of you. I think we all know the gases beans can create.:S Is Jeff also eating these beans? If so, this could cause major havoc on the ice.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

true2plue said:


> Rex, remind me to never ice fish within a 100 yard radius of you. I think we all know the gases beans can create.:S Is Jeff also eating these beans? If so, this could cause major havoc on the ice.


no beans allowed!!! its smoked sausage for us!!! LOL!!


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

rattletraprex said:


> Big Joshy said:
> 
> 
> > We almost always cook something long day if you don't eat.I'm out to enjoy myself and I enjoy eating.
> ...


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Frabill ice cruiser 200
buddy heater
auger
lantern
scooper
4 bottles of propane
3 rods
2 tip ups
3 jig boxes -2 with jigs and 1 with tip up gear
bucket for keepers
leatherman kick
big cumfy chair with a flipout table if im by myself or a small huntin stool with a back rest if i have company
bait/minnows
pop 
jerky
misc. snacks
SKOAL
next year i will be addin a vex or a marcum


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my comment about cooking beans on the ice was a joke. really alot of that post was a joke. Im just bored.

as for peeing outside the shanty, sorry hawjam, Im guilty as charged. I just never have a spare waterbottle around because I usually dont eat or drink ever on the ice. I usually just hold it all day anyways. I can't afford to miss that one fish that will swim by while im out of the shanty.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I always like to take a portable grill out if I will be out all day. Kind of fun to grill and chill if you know what I mean. My Dad would always bring these little sausage sandwiches that were made from left over sausage patties and biscuits from the morning breakfast. He would wrap them in tin foil and put them on his old coleman heater to warm. I'm not sure if the karosene was responsible for the unique tast or what...

bdrape


----------

